# quest / pb



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

anyone use quest compression couplings ( the grey plastic ones) to go from quest to copper?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes. It's a good transition fitting.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Flyin Brian said:


> anyone use quest compression couplings ( the grey plastic ones) to go from quest to copper?


No!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Equivalent to any other method.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the special sharkbites, the quest around here seems to be getting to the brittle stage and the less pressure I put on it the less chance of it splitting on me.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

aside from the grey quest compression coupling,what else can get me from quest to copper?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the copper crimp fittings. Barb x sweat


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Flyin Brian said:


> aside from the grey quest compression coupling,what else can get me from quest to copper?


I don't see what your worried about, but I guess you could go poly x pex to copper adapter.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I use the special sharkbites, the quest around here seems to be getting to the brittle stage and the less pressure I put on it the less chance of it splitting on me.


What exactly makes them special ? I know they have them but have never seen them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

dclarke said:


> What exactly makes them special ? I know they have them but have never seen them.


The stiffener is slightly larger on the OD to fit properly in PB piping. I actually seen them at Home Depot for 2 bucks a piece cheaper then I just bought them from a supply house for!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So basically if I just buy some stiffeners from a supply house there's no issue. The supplier in use most stocks techtite sharks. I've used regular sharks but didnt like the stiffener not fitting proper.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

dclarke said:


> So basically if I just buy some stiffeners from a supply house there's no issue. The supplier in use most stocks techtite sharks. I've used regular sharks but didnt like the stiffener not fitting proper.


The stiffener is in the shark bit. One side made for quest. The crimp fitting is great just make sure the quest isn't brittle and when u cut it twist the cutters as u squeez. Keeps from egging it. If its brittle use the compression fitting they work good as well. I've used both hundreds of times when I was maintenance plumber at university we had 80 rent houses all piped with quest.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't like the shark bite for quest. I've seen a few slip off


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't seen any slip off of anything yet. I'm sure they have as anything can fail especially when there is improper installation but I feel they have their place.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Slip off old quest. Is way I ment it scratched the quest where ever tooth of the shark bite was and blew off crawling in mud sucked. Never used them on quest since


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

im working in a mobile home, mix and match etc.. on the cold repair they
had a 3/4' c.p.v.c. 90 glued on to quest pipe coming through the floor,never seen that b4


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What is quest pipe fellas?

Sorry is it the same as poly b? If so what albacore said.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes poly b. I think is what it is. Quest is the brand. It grey color


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Quest was just the brand. I was in an older mobile home the other day that had some 3/8 black poly b in it. I'm glad that sizing became more standard and there is very little 3/8 I.d. anymore.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

My issue with using shark bites is in the extreme cold weather the expanding and contracting of the pipe, I would rather use something that's crimped on, them transition poly B to pex shown above work quite well, you can use the Stainless steal crimp rings on both sides, my boss prefers that way, I still use regular copper crimpers my self.


----------

